# There must be a reason .......



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

hi Girls,

I've just had a lovely night with my friends, but (after being sober for 4 months and now a bit drunk) I've looked at myself in the mirror and cried..................... thinking my boobs are a waste (how sad)


I have rakced my brains wondering what i have done wrong in this life and I've come to the conclusion that i've done nothing wrong (i dont think) so therefore there must be a reason for all this..................

I belive we have been chosen to be better people and who knows what the future holds ..............

I realise this is very sad, i feel very emotional and i felt i had to post this ...... i know its the alcohol making things raw and painful but i felt the need to post here tonight

i hope i havent upset you ........................ i just feel strongly that there has to be a good reason for all of this............

love to all 
gill xooo


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hello Gill 
I am glad that you posted here, if you cannot share your thoughts with us that do understand, then where can you go?
I feel the sadness coming from you, and it did pull at my heart strings. The pain and emotions that come with this journey, is more than anyone can ever imagine  :'. ( Its very sad, and of course it gets us to dig deep and reflect on all aspects of our lives.
Looking in the mirror and being hard on ourselves, is such a painful experience. Its as if we are 'questioning what is this all 'about' and 'why'. There isn't a reply but empty questions and there isn't an answer.. I am not sure if you find it there in black and white, there and then. I am not sure if you ever find it, but find some sort of other existance then brings you a different set of joys
My neighbour who is 92 and could never have children. Always says to me 'there is a reason'?. My reply was 'why' and why do we have to go through this pain to find it. It used to make me feel angry, as if i was being singled out for this trip of finding out 'the reason'....and of course 'why me'..
I am not sure Gill, and it does make me question the whole of it...but i am sure there are alot of 'whys' out there...
This has brought a tear for me, because its a crappy journey and so emotional. I am sure we find some peace in the end, and maybe thats the 'reason'? ...
lots of love astridxx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

I really felt emotional reading both your posts
I too have done the mirror thing and only ever come away with yet more empty questions, I just hope that if there is a reason I am able to recognise it through the pain.
Dydie xxx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi gill
i hope u r feeling better today 
we all have bad days thats wots good about this site we can pour our hearts out and know that people really understand and they are not just saying they understand 
i hope u havnt got to much ov an hangover
take care steph


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Gill just read this hunnie  I have done exactly the same and I guess most of us have too.


----------



## overthemoon.com (Mar 30, 2006)

I am desparatley bitter. I am constantly questioning myself as if its something I have done/ havent done. My biggest thing is that i had an abortion at 16 which im sure caused me to be in this situation now.. its so hard not to try & blame someone, most of the time yourself..

Looking for answers that just arnt there. If i hadnt of done what I did when I was 16 The chances are I would have a 12 year old now..

I know exactly how you feel & I think I can probably, safley say that everyone here does too.

To not be able to do naturally what most women in the whole world can do so easily is the hardest thing of all. I am constantly picking faults at myself.. which really does me no good in the long run.

Will all of this bad feeling ever , ever end ?


----------



## lucysmith (Oct 12, 2004)

Boobs a waste!!? They make us look damn sexy and don't you know that one of the most attractive things to a man and biggest threat to other women is a confident, childfree woman.


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi lisa
I just wanted to send you a big hugg. Your situation must have caused you so much pain and heartache, over the years and still continues today. I really feel for you...!!
lots of love astridxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

lucysmith said:


> Boobs a waste!!? They make us look damn sexy and don't you know that one of the most attractive things to a man and biggest threat to other women is a confident, childfree woman.


I love this - think positive!


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi girls

Unless your boobs are starting to point south!!!!! 

astridxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Point?   Mine have positively emigrated to australia


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

At least yours are going the same way, mine are going East and West and the South   

Dydie xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

No builting a wall between them Dydie!


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi all
All our breasts sound positively uplighting.... 
When i lay in bed on my side, mine look like Old Turkish Slippers,,..!!!!

astridxx


----------



## overthemoon.com (Mar 30, 2006)

astrid said:


> Hi all
> All our breasts sound positively uplighting....
> When i lay in bed on my side, mine look like Old Turkish Slippers,,..!!!!
> 
> astridxx


mine look like de-flated balloons !!!!! wouldnt mind but they are so big, i will probably be tripping over them once i hit 40 !


----------



## lucysmith (Oct 12, 2004)

Mine have stretch marks and they're not even very big! I still love them though!


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

..... WHY is this so cruel

i FEEL crap tontight - went to Mum and Dads - had brother's beautiful adopted daughter- 1.5 years old and had to hand her back - had a few drinks but feel SOOOO BARREN and can't stop crying ....

nO-ONE UNDERSTANDS THIS PAIN _ i just want people to know how hard and painful this is. - cant stop crying .........

gill xo


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Gill

Just wanted to send you a big hug   

D xx


----------



## overthemoon.com (Mar 30, 2006)

I avoid drinking now, its not worth the emothional outbreaks i have..

lots of love xx


----------

